# Antler Key Chains??



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a few small sheds at the house so i cut some points off and added a few spent rounds and this is what i ended up with..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I used to make those and give them away with a cartridge pen. Or make them a set.

They can also be used as ceiling fan pulls or light switch pulls.


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Key Chain*

Very nice work. I like them a lot. If you need any antlers, please let me know. Great job!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sharp, multi purpose key chain / personal protection :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Very nice. I used to make those and give them away with a cartridge pen. Or make them a set.
> 
> They can also be used as ceiling fan pulls or light switch pulls.


I like both idea's, but the ceiling fans pull is awesome!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is cool! Where do you get those little end things?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Flat Fish said:


> That is cool! Where do you get those little end things?


If you mean the ends with the holes drilled in them? I made them from 1/4 inch stainless bolts.

The brass is spent casings, 30-06, .300 & .45

I drilled and tapped the casings and the antler then used the 1/4 inch bolt to secure them together and cleaned up the ends for a key chain.. Or i like the idea Bobby had with Ceiling fan pulls..

Robert


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

very sharp!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have been saving cut off points for a while. I figured sooner or later someone who have a good idea for them.










So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you don't want to make your own ends you can order the keychain kits from PSI. Then what I would do is drill a 1/4 inch hole in the end of the antler and insert and glue a small piece of tube from a slimline pen in the hole flush. Then put a VERY small amount of CA glue on the keychain part and press it in.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking keychains. Bobby...good idea with the kit. gb


----------

